# Android OLL Trainer (Free Download, No ads, no catch)



## VirKill (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi Guys!

I just made an app to help me mastering the OLL. I've been cubing since 2008, barely sub 20 but even until now haven't successfully master all OLL case. Therefore I design a straightforward OLL Trainer app to control which OLL case you're currently practicing, randomize your selection and give you the scramble to generate that particular OLL pattern. This way, you can also train your reflex when encounter the pattern you're currently train.

The app itself is supposed to be intuitive. You select several OLL in first page and in the second (timer page) it will randomize the case you've selected in the first page. I also put timer for you to know how long your execution time.











Let me know whether there’s a minor tweak I can do to make the app better. It will be revised in next update (soon).

You can find this app in google play for FREE (no ads, no in app, no catch). However, please consider spare your time to give rating and write a nice review. It will helped a lot.

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD (via google play)


----------



## mns112 (Oct 28, 2014)

Can you make one for Cll and other stuff and put it i the app?
You could the call it last layer trainer(LLT)


----------



## JimmyTheCuber (Oct 28, 2014)

Make a version where pll, oll, cll, etc are all in 1 app


----------



## JonathanH (Oct 28, 2014)

Ooooh I would love some C(O)LLs, or even ZBLLs


----------



## VirKill (Oct 29, 2014)

Whoaa, so much to add. I dont think I have time for that, though.. 

It will be easier if I make separate apps for it.


----------



## mns112 (Oct 29, 2014)

instead of inversing the scramble why dont you truly make random moves resulting in an oll case like kingen timer


----------

